

I Am Offered a Possible .NET Programming Job Position, Should I take it? - mudge

I have been contacted and presented with a job opportunity from an HR rep in what looks like a good company.<p>The only problem is that they are a Windows shop, using .NET. Nothing wrong with this, just that most of my experience has been programming on Linux using languages such as PHP, Python, C, Java, Ruby, and using various open source technologies.<p>I feel like I could easily pick up programming in a windows .Net environment, but do I want to?<p>I like the company and the people already, but I seem to have almost no interest in programming in a Microsoft environment.<p>I am wondering if I have false data about Microsoft programming technology and have an erroneous opinion that it just is not very interesting.<p>Programming on Linux using open source languages and technologies seems great to me, and programming on .NET just seems dreadful - but I haven't done it. Just wondering why I feel this way - and if I really should feel this way - and if anyone else feels this way too.
======
frou_dh
Just how good .NET is is up for debate but it's certainly not bad. I assume
you'd be using C#, which as a language is essentially a better and more
featureful Java. As IDEs go, Visual Studio is nice, especially with C#.

But more important than tool / OS concerns, are you excited about the actual
product or service you'd be working on?

------
beaumartinez
> _I seem to have almost no interest in programming in a Microsoft
> environment._

You've just answered your own question. Don't take the job if your heart isn't
in it.

